#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Properties in Koh Samui >  >  looking for long term house rental in samui

## ibish

I am looking for long term rent for a house with sea view with min. 3 bed rooms, fully furnished, min. 6 months till one year. The house/villa should be in quiet environment, near Lamai beach with pool. 

price is negotiable. pls write me with other details or photos.

Thanks & Regards

----------


## frane

hello
I am french
extraordinary sea view,4 bedrooms,3bathrooms,jacuzzi swimming pool
prices:contact me about your rental month
in august 33000thb/week
change about one rental month



> I am looking for long term rent for a house with sea view with min. 3 bed rooms, fully furnished, min. 6 months till one year. The house/villa should be in quiet environment, near Lamai beach with pool. 
> 
> price is negotiable. pls write me with other details or photos.
> 
> Thanks & Regards

----------


## bakseedar

Hi,

I have a three bedroom villa with private pool and view over Bangrak bay. Located 100m from the beach. 5 air-cons, plasma TV, home theater, UBC, WiFi internet, western kitchen with dishwasher, teakwood floor, 32sqm private pool, covered carport, hot water throughout.

60,000 per month plus bills (long term).

Contact for photos.

----------


## Deniwillson

I want to buy a property in Koh Samui but dont have any idea about that area and locations which one is near to beach. So, please tell me some information about their localities and beach side areas properties.

----------

